# confusing curly maple terms



## jimmyjames (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm confused, curly maple is called a few different names, curly maple, tiger maple, fiddle back maple, I even see websites selling it as 3 different types of wood. Around here any maple or Any other type of wood with stripes its called fiddle back figure. Me I call it curly, I thought it was all the same thing but I guess I'm wrong. Can somebody school me on these terms?


----------



## Kevin (Jul 14, 2013)

:stirthepot:

There's no standardized benchmark that I know of. Common sense should prevail but it doesn't. Logic should have a place at the table but it's treated like a stepchild by many. 

You cannot even get most people to acknowledge something as simple as the origin of "fiddleback". It's a term used by instrument makers (for centuries) to refer to quarter sawn curly wood. That should be an easy one to agree upon but someone will tell you anything that's curly can be called fiddleback quarter sawn or flat sawn or rift. Some will say if the stripes can be measured in feet it's curl, if in inches it's tiger or fiddle or quilt for god's sake. That's just the tip of the iceberg . . . . 

What I do is look at the wood and decide for myself, then buy it or pass. If I pass I call it _"Whatever He Wants To Call It Wood."_ If I buy it I call it _"My Wood."_

Good luck.


----------



## jimmyjames (Jul 14, 2013)

Hahaha that post made me laugh hysterically! I also call it my wood! I even see people coming up with new terms for wood as well as if they invented it!


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 14, 2013)

jimmyjames said:


> Hahaha that post made me laugh hysterically! I also call it my wood! I even see people coming up with new terms for wood as well as if they invented it!



jimmy you mean like duckwood :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3: i didnt invent it but i do own it duck

[attachment=27713]


----------



## DKMD (Jul 14, 2013)

I agree with the lack of consensus. In my mind, fiddleback implies a tighter curl... That's just how I look at things. That sort of dovetails with what Kevin wrote since instrument makers tend to get the best of the best for their stuff.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 14, 2013)

davduckman2010 said:


> jimmy you mean like duckwood ... i didnt invent it ...



I did and I haven't seen a single royalty check yet. 

:rofl2:

(but I've had unexpected packages of Duckwood show up more than once. And jerky too and I'll take those over checks any day. )


----------



## Kevin (Jul 14, 2013)

DKMD said:


> In my mind, fiddleback implies a tighter curl...



The term originated because luthiers have always sought the best quartersawn material (with curl) for the backs of their stringed instruments i.e. "fiddle" + "back". But there's certainly nothing wrong with using the term any way you want. As long as two people who are negotiating are on the same page that's all that matters. If you call and ask if I want to buy some of your excess fiddleback material the first thing I'm going to ask is if you're referring to qtr sawn or otherwise, so I really think the onus is on the two people involved in the deal. As long as they know what they're discussing I reckon that's all that matters. 

_Hey doc can I buy you a coke?

Sure thanks Kev.

What kind do you want?

A Dr. Pepper sounds good. _


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 14, 2013)

Kevin said:


> davduckman2010 said:
> 
> 
> > jimmy you mean like duckwood ... i didnt invent it ...
> ...



its still in lidegation you know how those corperate lawyers are


----------

